# Tree Stands



## Bigeye (Apr 6, 2006)

I am going to take a minute to speek my mind. Today I was out at the property I hunt setting up a stand, and checking the other stands for deer activity. Low and behold On of the climber's we had set up before gun season is gone. I have been hunting the property for 4 years, and never had a problem. Per the landowner nobody else has permission to be out there besides me and my guests, and I have been told to turn anyone in that I find out there. So the moral of this story is make sure you lock your stuff up if you are going to leave it where you hunt no place is safe. I was going to put a good friend, who has not been able to hunt this year, in this stand next Sat. It was in a great spot. 
Another thing, I would hope that the people that read this are not the type of people who go around stealing stands. And if you are all I have to say is What comes around goes around, and you will get yours.


----------



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

i agree hopefully those type of people will get whats comming to them. im shure that we all have quite a bit of money rapped up in our stands. i hate to hear things like this happen to us hard working hunters who have there hard earned money just blown out the door by some moron who comes along and steals a stand. i couldent amagin what i would do if i cought someone stealing any of my stands. probably wouldent be pretty. sorry about your missfortune.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

That really sucks. Stupidly, I left 5 lone wolf climbing sticks and a lone wolf hang on set up on a tree a few days before gun season. I planned on hunting the following morning but I slept in, then I had to catch a plane back to Florida. I'm going back Thursday and I'm praying they are there.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your unfortunate situation. I, for one, will never leave a stand out because of this. My father and I have $230 dollars each wrapped up in a tree stand and I couldn't deal with the fact that someone would run off with my stand, which I have worked hard for to have it.

Unfortunatley, there are a bunch of idiots out there who do steal tree stands. Rather than working hard, saving, and purchasing their own, they will run off with others who have. There are a lot of individuals out there who give hunting a bad wrap and those who abide by the laws seem to always have to suffer because of these individuals.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Hopefully the person that stoled it falls out of the thing. I hate thieves and anything bad that happens to them they deserve.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

I had a stand ripped off about a year ago and it was locked in with a cable and lock. Thieves came back with a cable cutter, it was laying at the bottom of the tree. A thief is a thief, you can try and deter them and that's about it. Sorry about your lost property. Wouldn't it be neat to have a GPS tracking sensor in it?


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I have never had a stand taken, I have ladder stands which make it very hard to just carry out. I put a cheap cable lock on each of the stands and that help just keep " an honest man, honest". A real thief would just come back for it, keep them heavy and away from the road.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Weekender#1 said:


> a cable lock on each of the stands and that helps just keep " an honest man, honest". A real thief would just come back for it, keep them heavy and away from the road.


 Amen weekender#1, thats the truth. I had a brand new buddy stand on some property i never hunted last year, and we decided to hunt it during youth season. Well, we get out there and I went to set in it while my dad and buddy push the woods and I cant find my stand. The only remance of it I have left are 2 cut padlocks and 2 useless cables. Like you said locks and cable are only for the honest man.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Talking about thieves always gets my blood pressure up a few points. I will never forget the sick feeling I got when I rounded the corner in my woods to see that some moron stole my deer feeder. Thankfully they hadn't touched my treestand, but I took it down anyway. I have yet to put either of my stands back up, but have come to love hunting from the ground. So I guess some good came of it! Good luck at keeping things secured, but like it has been said, if someone wants it bad enough, they will get it.

lg_mouth


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

If you hunt private property and don't plan on moving the stand much, build you ladder stands (early in the season) out of pressure treated lumber. Man are they heavy. If some idiot wants to steal it at least you have the satifaction of knowing how miserable he was getting it out of the woods. we've had some in the woods fo 20 years ( i'm not we could move them) I would only put on of these in a spot that consistanty produces.


----------



## Bigeye (Apr 6, 2006)

I figured this post would get some good feedback. I would like to build some stands out there, but the land owner kind of frowns on that. I don't know why, he doesn't hunt and the only time he had walked his property in the last few years was to show me the boundries and that was 3 years ago. But it is his property so what ever he wants goes. I have a couple of ladder stands out there and they have not been messed w/ yet. I went out and bought some cables and locks to lock them up, and when I go back out I will do so. It just sucks that this is private land, nobody else is supposed to be there and some @#!hole has to ruin it. That particular stand location was my cherry spot for my guest that don't get to hunt very much, they were almost gurarnteed to get a shot at a doe there.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

that's a shame,but I know how you feel. I have a similar spot and have had 3 stands stole in a 5 year period. I made the stands which were strap-ons at work at no cost to me, but its agrivating that someone would just take them. We have other ladder stands near there and(thankfully) no one bothers them. Now that I've kind of given up on putting stands in there, the neighbors grandkids have put in their own stands right against their fenceline about 40 yards from this spot. Of course neither of these guys pay any attention to the fence either. Since I don't personally own the property there isn't much I can do about it. I know the landowner isn't going to make a big deal of it with his neighbor. What really burns my a$$ is there is a dead buck laying on the propery I hunt with his head cut off. Since no one in my group saw it happen we can only guess. My partner found it on the Sunday of gun season. We stay away from this part of the farm during gun season because we didn't want these guys to ruin our hunt but I may have to spent some time over there this weekend.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

had one stolen on public land, that I left there for almost a year!( I know your not supposed to) but I lost the key for the lock I put on it! actually it was there for over a year! great spot! and I had one stolen only 3 days after I put it up on private land! I hunted the day I put it up, went back two days later to put the lock on it and it was gone! glad I only spent $30 on the one.... the other was 80!


----------

